# E3 2011: Interessierte hier rein!



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

Hiho

E3 Livestream: http://www.gametrail...e3/e3-live.html

Sendeplan: http://www.gametrail...e_fullsize.html

20 Uhr müsste CoD: MW3 kommen


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

Danke dir.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

Wer will MW3 sehen? Wird eh wieder Fail wie jedesmal ^^ Need BF!


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Nur Konsolenpräsentationen  .. wollen die nichts grafisch eindrucksvolles oder smoothes aiming zeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und dann war da noch Rail-Shooter-Star-Wars-Gehopse, Geilo 4, (Quick)T(imeEvent)omb Raider und Modern Warfare 2.5 ..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

MW3 sieht sau erbärmlich aus
Ich hatte wirklich nicht viel erwartet aber sowas ?


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

War doch klar das nach so einer kurzen Entwicklungszeit nur so ein ... naja... Müll rauskommen kann.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

Ich finds toll 

Ich mochte die anderen CoD Teile nicht, bis auf MW 2 und Black Ops.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man das toll finden?
Das ist aufgebrühte Scheiße und sonst nichts


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Ich will mehr zu Skyrim .. irgendwas zu SWTOR, Bioshock, Prey 2, Arkham City ... vielleicht noch GTA V und nen neues Dungeon Keeper *g*
Außerdem bin ich gespannt, ob Nintendo wieder eine Kinderkonsole raushaut.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 

@ZAM B...BioShock wie was wo? o.O


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> 
> @ZAM B...BioShock wie was wo? o.O




Da kommt doch die Tage bestimmt noch was zu Infinite


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Zu Prey 2 ham se doch schon nen schmucken Trailer gezeigt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Leute, heute war der erste Tag. Ist doch logisch, dass noch nicht das ganze Programm gezeigt wird.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, heute war der erste Tag. Ist doch logisch, dass noch nicht das ganze Programm gezeigt wird.



Ich stichel nur *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Es gehen ja Gerüchte rum das ein neues Jedi Academy angekündigt wird. Ausserdem will ich ein neues Battlefront


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es gehen ja Gerüchte rum das ein neues Jedi Academy angekündigt wird. Ausserdem will ich ein neues Battlefront



Jetzt wirds unfair


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Bei der WWDC gab's schon heute tolle neue Sachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich stichel nur *g*



Weiß ich doch 

Btw: Modern Warfare 3 sah verdammt gut aus. Bin mal gespannt, da ich kein großer Multiplayer ist für mich eh nur die Solokampagne interessant.

Und wie wohl Minecraft mit Kinect wird ? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass Steam irgendwelche E3-Deals raushaut.. *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und wie wohl Minecraft mit Kinect wird ? Fragen über Fragen.



Das frag ich mich auch 
Interessant wirds allemal


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Apropos Prey-2-Trailer ... der Trailer zu Serious Sam 3 hat mich total angemacht <3 ... und Tomb Raider-Trailer zu Beginn auch, aber das Gameplay war dank Konsolen-Quicktime-Event-Geklöppel ernüchternd *wein*

ME3 riecht nach noch mehr Action als Teil 2 - hoffentlich gibts den Endspann nicht nur als DLC *g*


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

WTF! http://www.swtor.com/de/medien/trailer/ruckkehr

Ja, Doppelpost. Kanns nicht verhindern, wenn ihr so inaktiv seid.. *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Angeblich sollen die Rollenspielelemente in ME3 aber auch wieder erweitert werden. Steht zumindest in der aktuellen GamePro


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

BF3 soll jetzt kommen :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich rückt En Mass mal wieder etwas über Tera raus.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Der SWTOR Trailer war an Epicness nicht zu übertreffen


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Ich muss allgemein aber mal anmerken, dass mich die gezeigten Sachen im allgemeinen sehr nerdig anregen *g* .. abgesehen von dem Sports- und Kinectkrempel..


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

Hiern Gameplay Video zu MW3 (Singleplayer) *SPOILERGEFAHR

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qenp8jNzLYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da gibts nochn Video aber das will sich nich verlinken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X20s1EkwJSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die 360 Version....mich hauts um. Was für ne Grafik....

Zieht euch den Schnee rein...und den Troll und das Mammut... DER DRACHE  ... :O

Ein Sturm-Zauberspruch... alter Schwede xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich was sie da aus der alten Box rausholen
Skyrim wird mich böse flashen und mich so hart treffen das mein Kind in der Zukunft anfängt zu bluten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Ich werde es so hart süchteln... mein Gott was soll ich bis dahin spielen ? Bin grad wirklich ein wenig sprachlos...


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

BF3!


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

OMFG BF3!


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Yeah, hinlegen .. nicht so gimpig wie in BFBC2 .. *G*


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...und nen neues Dungeon Keeper *g*


JETZT hast du mich neugierig gemacht! :>


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

LIVE Battlefield 3 Demo gerade


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Die Grafik von BF3... 

Ich werde sowas von kein Reallife mehr haben...


----------



## Blasto (6. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr von Mass Effect 3 und SwTOR  aber was man von ME3 gesehen hat, war schon geil


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

BF3 sieht übelst geil aus.
Das nenn ich nen Kriegsspiel!

Für das Game muss dann wohl aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> JETZT hast du mich neugierig gemacht! :>



War nur ein Wunsch. Wir wir doch alle gehört haben, wird DK angeblich grad irgendwo in Asien unter der EA-Flagge zu einem MMO verwurstet.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

Uuuuh beim neuen Need for Speed gibts den Porsche Turbo 993 DD Mein Traumauto schon damals in Need for Speed 4: High Stakes


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2011)

Ok genug Flashs für Heute. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und versuche das Gesehene erstmal emotional zu verarbeiten

EDIT: Das ist jetzt schon die beste E3 seit Jahren


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ok genug Flashs für Heute. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und versuche das Gesehene erstmal emotional zu verarbeiten
> 
> EDIT: Das ist jetzt schon die beste E3 seit Jahren




DAS stimmt


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2011)

Das neue NFS wird Müll - Was soll das? Action-Elemente ala Quick time Events *kopf--->tisch*

Mass Effect 3 wird großartig, genauso wie BF 3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube die zeigen gleich noch was von ME3, das werd ich mir noch gönnen.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2011)

Wurde eigentlich schon was zu *Driver: San Francisco *gezeigt?


----------



## Reavel (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
für die die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben : http://flamethegame.blogspot.com/2011/06/e3-halo-ist-zuruck.html

Mfg
Reavel


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> BF3 sieht übelst geil aus.
> Das nenn ich nen Kriegsspiel!
> 
> Für das Game muss dann wohl aufgerüstet werden.


laut Gamestar... 

*Battlefield 3 - Ähnliche Systemanforderungen wie Bad Company 2*
 Der Designer Gustav Halling von dem Entwickler Digital Illusions erklärt via Twitter, dass die Systemanforderungen von Battlefield 3 denen von Bad Company 2 sehr ähnlich sind.

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battlefield-3/news/battlefield_3,45612,2323400.html


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

BF3 wird halt 64-Bit Prozessoren mehr unterstützen (bzw. nur noch) und deshalb auch mehr Leistung aus dem PC herausziehen.



> Die nächste Generation der Frostbite Engine, auf deren Basis Battlefield 3 und Need for Speed: The Run entsteht, erhält die volle Unterstützung der DirectX 11-Schnittstelle und wird außerdem einen Vorteil aus 64-bit Prozessoren und Betriebssystemen ziehen.



Wir werden sehen, kauf mir so oder so neuen PC dafür ^^

Mein RAM ist gleich voll wegen dem Stream ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

BF3-Open-Beta im September!
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Open-Beta-im-September-2011-angekuendigt-828041/


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2011)

Wie war nochmal diese Page da? Origions?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hoff der Closed Test geht bald los ^^
Ich mein Medal of Honor war schon geil, aber der BF3 Betakey hats dann rausgerissen ;D


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Das ist alles wie Weihnachten, mit dem Unterschied, dass man in die Päckchen schauen darf, aber noch nicht auspacken.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2011)

Wird auf der E3 auch irgendein Beat'em Up dieses Jahr vorgestellt?




PS: Zam macht mir Angst.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wird auf der E3 auch irgendein Beat'em Up dieses Jahr vorgestellt?



Gute Frage. Wenn, dann maximal  Street Fighter X Tekken... oder irgendwas in der Richtung.
Für den Fall empfehle ich dir den RSS-Feed zur E3 unserer Kollegen von Videogameszone.de 





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]PS: Zam macht mir Angst.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wieso? *g*[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2011)

Naja, nachdem ich deine Posts hier gelesen habe, habe ich Blut an mir gefunden aber kann die Wunde nicht ausmachen.




Soul Calibur 5!  WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *freu*


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem ich deine Posts hier gelesen habe, habe ich Blut an mir gefunden aber kann die Wunde nicht ausmachen.



Ohren, Augen oder Nase?


----------



## Dominau (6. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist alles wie Weihnachten, mit dem Unterschied, dass man in die Päckchen schauen darf, aber noch nicht auspacken.



Und das ist 100000x schlimmer.. :<


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wein gleich...

das neue Brother in Arms GEHT ABSOLUT GAR NICHT - WTF???


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wein gleich...
> 
> das neue Brother in Arms GEHT ABSOLUT GAR NICHT - WTF???



Ich war da geistig etwas abwesend. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da grad noch die merkwürdig schlechten Charakter-Texturen aus Farcry 3 verarbeiten musste, oder den ganzen Kinect-Ubi-Krempel. *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich war da geistig etwas abwesend. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da grad noch die merkwürdig schlechten Charakter-Texturen aus Farcry 3 verarbeiten musste, oder den ganzen Kinect-Ubi-Krempel. *g*



Ich dachte ja, dass MS ne miese PK hatte, aber was Ubi ablieferte... oh weh. Da war Rayman mein kleiner Lichtblick mit Brotherhood, das aber auch komische Sachen hatte... 

Aber BiA ging gar nicht. Pfui bäh!


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war Rayman mein kleiner Lichtblick



Das sah tatsächlich gut aus, Anbetracht der interessanten Mischung diverser Sidescrolling-Oldskool-Titel. Aber die Rabbids vermiss ich trotzdem. *g*




> mit Brotherhood, das aber auch komische Sachen hatte...



Brotherhood ist schon ne Weile raus und verdammt gut.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das sah tatsächlich gut aus, Anbetracht der interessanten Mischung diverser Sidescrolling-Oldskool-Titel. Aber die Rabbids vermiss ich trotzdem. *g*



Gibt doch nen Rabbids-Kinect-Titel *g*




> Brotherhood ist schon ne Weile raus und verdammt gut.



Ich meine Revelations


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibt doch nen Rabbids-Kinect-Titel *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich meine Revelations






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Um die E3 bisher zusammenzufassen: Zum Glück kommt nicht alles gleichzeitig raus.. *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um die E3 bisher zusammenzufassen: Zum Glück kommt nicht alles gleichzeitig raus.. *g*



Ja, Kinect und Xbox 360 kosten schon so viel 

Umwerfend fand ich ja Tomb Raider, auch wenn die Quick Time Events stören. Epic Fail war aber Need for Speed: The Run und Brother in Arms IV. Die flehen mich gerade zu an, dass ich mein Geld lieber verbrenne, als es dafür zu verbraten...


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Na mit dem neuen Brothers in Arms ham se echt den Vogel abgeschossen oder?
Wer spielt den Müll denn. Reinster Splatter.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na mit dem neuen Brothers in Arms ham se echt den Vogel abgeschossen oder?
> Wer spielt den Müll denn. Reinster Splatter.



Wenn es nur das wäre.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft was Pitchford durch den Kopf gegangen, anscheinend hat er zuviel Duke im Gehirn... 

Teil Eins bis drei waren so tolle Weltkriegs-Shooter, die emotional waren und dramatisch erzählt haben, wie der Weltkrieg teilweise wirklich war. Es gab nicht nur die Helden, sondern die Soldaten waren Freunde und hangen miteinander. Und nun kommt da ein Comic-Shooter, der vollkommen das Gegenteil bildet.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es nur das wäre.
> 
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft was Pitchford durch den Kopf gegangen, anscheinend hat er zuviel Duke im Gehirn...
> 
> Teil Eins bis drei waren so tolle Weltkriegs-Shooter, die emotional waren und dramatisch erzählt haben, wie der Weltkrieg teilweise wirklich war. Es gab nicht nur die Helden, sondern die Soldaten waren Freunde und hangen miteinander. Und nun kommt da ein Comic-Shooter, der vollkommen das Gegenteil bildet.



Jo, das macht die Vorgänger irgendwie direkt ein bißchen lächerlich. Schade!

Naja und das neue Need for Speed gefällt mir auch nicht. Statt einen vernünftigen Racer draus zu machen, machen sie nix halbes und nix ganzes, ein Pseudo-GTA, wo man aus dem Auto aussteigt und durch eine Cinematic-Sequenz rennt um dann in kritischen Moment auf eine Taste einzuhämmern. Da haben sie wohl zuviel gewollt, denn das Racing wiederum sieht eher mäßig aus.


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

lol gerade dies im inet gefunden bei yahoo... ok vllt net die sicherste quelle aber immerhin:

*http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/hacker-verk%C3%BCnden-neuen-angriff-sony-054046466.html*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2011)

*Battlefield 3*​Release: 27. Oktober 2011
Systemanforderungen. 

Minimum: OS: Windows Vista oder Windows 7 Prozessor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz RAM: 2GB Grafik: DirectX 10 oder 11 kompatible Nvidia- und ATI-Karten mit 512 MB Festplatte: 15 GB für Disk-Version oder 10 GB für die digitale Version 
Empfohlen OS: Windows 7 64-bit Processor: Quad-Core Intel oder AMD CPU RAM: 4GB Grafik: DirectX 11 kompatible Nvidia- und ATI-Karten GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850, 1 GB Festplatte: 15 GB für Disk-Version oder 10 GB für die digitale Version 

Quelle: http://de.ign.com/ar...stem-Specs-more


und noch Video http://www.gamestar....d=1589&pk=18521


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Battlefield 3*​Release: 25. Oktober 2011
> 
> Quelle: http://de.ign.com/ar...stem-Specs-more
> 
> ...



ich will ja nix sagen , aber da steht :
So wird das Actionspiel am 27. Oktober 2011 für alle drei Plattformen erscheinen und damit etwa zwei Wochen vor dem großen Konkurrenten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juni 2011)

BF3: o m g 
Brothers in arms: wtf...

serious sam: no cover, all man. .hell yeah 

is blizz nich da?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2011)

echt? da stand vorhin aber noch 25.. Oo WTF egal ich ändere es kurz.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, war die Präsentation von FarCry 3. 
Stimmiger Dschungelshooter, die Grafik ist nett und das Psychospiel mit dem Verrückten Typen ist ziemlich interessant.

Das neue Driver und Ghost Recon hingegen finde ich langweilig. Rennspieltechnisch wirkt es wieder wie ein lustloser Mix aus allem was das Genre hergibt mit eher mittelmässiger Grafik. Und Ghost Recon sieht aus wie ein Clon von Crysis 2 mit der Stealth-Technologie. Ziemlich schade eigentlich, weils große Namen sind, aber scheinbar keinerlei Innovation beim Entwickeln mehr dahintersteht.

Das neue Tomb Raider ist ja leider auf der X-Box von daher werd ichs wohl aufm PC net zocken können. Sieht aber total stimmig aus und SEHR erwachsen.
Weg von dem weiblichen "dicke Titten"-Superhelden, hin zu einer realistischen weiblichen Akteurin im Überlebenskampf wo der Puls schon beim zuschauen in die Höhe steigt.
Finde ich klasse.

Edit: Bioshock Infinite sieht ja auch witzig aus - ist das ein pseudo-realistisches 2. Weltkriegs-Szenario?
Achterbahnen und ur-alt Waffen. Auf jedenfall mal was neues. Und die Charaktere sehen so Comichaft aus.

Und nochn edit:

COD MW3 interessiert mich irgendwie kaum, wenn man sich BF3 anschaut.
Zumal in der COD Gameplay Demo alles ruckelt wie hulle. Was ist da los?


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2011)

Orgasmus
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-dark-souls/714546


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> is blizz nich da?



Blizzard ist nicht da. Die halten sich fern, da die E3 ihnen nichts bringt. Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 erscheinen vorerst ja nur für den PC, das interessiert aber die E3 nicht so sehr. Amerika ist ein großes Konsolen-Land, weshalb auch NCSoft nicht auftritt.



Konov schrieb:


> Das neue Tomb Raider ist ja leider auf der X-Box von daher werd ichs wohl aufm PC net zocken können. Sieht aber total stimmig aus und SEHR erwachsen.
> Weg von dem weiblichen "dicke Titten"-Superhelden, hin zu einer realistischen weiblichen Akteurin im Überlebenskampf wo der Puls schon beim zuschauen in die Höhe steigt.
> Finde ich klasse.



Tomb Raider erscheint für Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und PC


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blizzard ist nicht da. Die halten sich fern, da die E3 ihnen nichts bringt. Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 erscheinen vorerst ja nur für den PC, das interessiert aber die E3 nicht so sehr. Amerika ist ein großes Konsolen-Land, weshalb auch NCSoft nicht auftritt.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider erscheint für Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und PC



Cool, dann lohnt es sich ja, das Spiel weiterzuverfolgen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> echt? da stand vorhin aber noch 25.. Oo WTF egal ich ändere es kurz.



25. => US-Release
27. => Release in Deutschland


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Nur mal ne Zwischenfrage... Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Nintendo-Pressekonferenz um 18 Uhr deutscher Zeit stattfindet oder hab ich mich verrechnet? ^_^


----------



## Raaandy (7. Juni 2011)

also ich hab gestern beide PK´s gesehen sowohl die von MS als auch die von EA.
und auch wenn ihr mich dafür steinigt oder flamed, aber ich fand die PK von MS deutlich besser.

EA stellt sich auf die bühne dieses typen die dort raus kamen haben so deutlich ständig von inem monitor abgelesen der iwo aufm boden stand das war lachhaft. aber shcön auf die bühne stellen und auf die brust trommeln wir sind ea wir haben das tollste und sind die tollsten. kaum ingame szenen nur trailer, ok der bombastische auftritt von battlefield 3 machte vieles wet, aber dennoch ich fands sehr schwach.

dagegen microsoft frische ideen sehr viele dinge mit kinect gezeigt die mic heinfach überrascht haben. ich spreche jetzt nich von der qualität der spiele das ich keine lust auf disneyland oder sesamstraße hab is eine sache, aber die möglichkeit mass effect 3 so geil zu spielen, oder aber wie geil ds aussah als er bei ghost recon die waffe zerlegt hat das waren neuerungen von dem eine e3 lebt.

ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf nintendo die neue konsole *sabber*

aber ea diese proleten naja... wie immer halt


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Geil, dass das Prey 2-Gameplay wohl hält, was der Trailer verspricht.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IXEHpV1FWA#t=40s[/youtube]

http://www.pcgames.d...o-Video-828210/


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Minimum: OS: Windows Vista oder Windows 7 Prozessor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz RAM: 2GB Grafik: DirectX 10 oder 11 kompatible Nvidia- und ATI-Karten mit 512 MB Festplatte: 15 GB für Disk-Version oder 10 GB für die digitale Version
> Empfohlen OS: Windows 7 64-bit Processor: Quad-Core Intel oder AMD CPU RAM: 4GB Grafik: DirectX 11 kompatible Nvidia- und ATI-Karten GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850, 1 GB Festplatte: 15 GB für Disk-Version oder 10 GB für die digitale Version




Ich habs geahnt ... BF3 wird meinen PC, der bisher alles noch ordentlich konnte, in die Knie zwingen.
Neue CPU und Graka muss schleunigst her, will mich ja schließlich nicht mit middle-Einstellungen plagen müssen.


Und was das Erscheinungsdatum von BF3 zu MW3 angeht ... MW3 wird untergehen.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> WTF! http://www.swtor.com/de/medien/trailer/ruckkehr
> 
> Ja, Doppelpost. Kanns nicht verhindern, wenn ihr so inaktiv seid.. *g*



Der trailer ist echt genial, ich habe wirklich mitgefiebert^^. Nur wieso wurde der eine Sith von dem anderen noch getötet?


----------



## Raaandy (7. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Der trailer ist echt genial, ich habe wirklich mitgefiebert^^. Nur wieso wurde der eine Sith von dem anderen noch getötet?



weil er versagt hat. es gibt immer die regel der 2 bei den sith ein meister ein schüler. früher oder später tötet der schüler den meister, oder eben der schüler versagt und wird ovm meister getötet, der sich einen neuen schüler sucht


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2011)

Wird wohl mit 5850 und 940er noch gut laufen... zu Weihnachten gibts dann neuen PC für 1200 €


----------



## Raaandy (7. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wird wohl mit 5850 und 940er noch gut laufen... zu Weihnachten gibts dann neuen PC für 1200 €



ich hab nochne 5750 und da ich the witcher 2 auf hoch daddeln kann bin ich auch nich geneigt für SWTOR ne neue graka springen zu lassen da ein mmorpg nie eine grafikrefferenz darstellt. aber wenns bei dir soweit is kannst mir die 5850 gerne zuschicken


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> weil er versagt hat. es gibt immer die regel der 2 bei den sith ein meister ein schüler.




Die gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht... *g* Aber den Verrat unter den machtintensiven Sith wohl schon.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2011)

Wann fängt der Livestream wieder an?


----------



## Reavel (7. Juni 2011)

Schon den Controller der neuen Wii gesehen?


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Gibt es schon Infos über die Systemanforderungen von The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos über die Systemanforderungen von The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim?



Noch net.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos über die Systemanforderungen von The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim?



So hoch, dass mein Laptop vermutlich abrauchen wird.

BTW: Findet ihr auch, dass die Pferde zum Kotzen aussehen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos über die Systemanforderungen von The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim?



Werden wohl nicht höher sein, als aktuelle Spiele. Da sie es ja für Konsole entwickeln und dann erst auf dem PC portieren - *kotz*


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Übrigens hier noch mal der neue Trailer von Tera. Übrigens Spielgrafik, die Moves gibt es auch tatsächlich ingame.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhtAdjuekFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

Schade, schade, dass Tera diesen asiatischen Look hat. Sonst wäre es richtig interessant geworden


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Übrigens hier noch mal der neue Trailer von Tera. Übrigens Spielgrafik, die Moves gibt es auch tatsächlich ingame.



Schön theatralischer Trailer. ^^

Was das Spiel dann hermacht, muss sich zeigen. Sieht auf jedenfall AION sehr ähnlich.


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schade, schade, dass Tera diesen asiatischen Look hat. Sonst wäre es richtig interessant geworden



na ich mags ... is mal was anderes ... is wie aion ... ich find die grafik 100 mal besser als die von WoW


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schade, schade, dass Tera diesen asiatischen Look hat. Sonst wäre es richtig interessant geworden



Naja, das Spiel hat vieles, was einfach Geschmacksache ist, das Gameplay, das Nicht-Fraktions-PvP und eben die Grafik. Oder besser gesagt der Look.

Aber gerade deswegen reizt es mich so. Endlich mal was wirklich Neues, keine fast 1-1 Abkupferung von WoW.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> na ich mags ... is mal was anderes ... is wie aion ... ich find die grafik 100 mal besser als die von WoW



Grafisch ist es auch gut. Nur der asiatische Look gefällt mir net.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

2012 darf die welt jetzt nicht mehr untergehen weil da hitman 5 kommt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Meine Welt - zumindest mein RL - geht schon am 11.11.2011 unter, wenn ich endlich vor Skyrim sitze.


----------



## legend codename (9. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/hitman?v=KU1Zkj2wNWk&feature=pyv&ad=12060469899&kw=hitman

Das will ich endlich haben=) Hitman!


----------

